# Won't eat treats!



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

This is completely baffling me, I've never heard of a hedgie who won't eat any treat you try! I try each treat, alone with nothing else, twice a day for three days. So far what has been refused is: mealworms (dried and fresh), crickets (dried and fresh dead), super worms (dead), chicken and gravy baby food, peas, corn, and cucumber. I've still got a jar of carrots and a jar of sweet potatoes to try with this dude, but he just seems indifferent. No annointing, no licking to see if it's delicious, no reaction at all. 

Should I be concerned that he doesn't even seem interested in smelling the foods? I mean, this chicken and gravy stuff is stinky enough that you'd think he'd have SOME reaction, but just nada!


----------



## Prickerz (Sep 17, 2014)

Try putting fresh mealworms in his food, but other than that just know you have a finicky eater! My girl only likes mealworrms. That is the only thing they really need other than kibble


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Do you leave it in his cage overnight? My hedgehogs don't care about 99% of the new treats I offer them unless I leave them in their food bowls. It's usually gone by morning unless they really don't like it. In that case I just try again a couple of days later, sometimes they eat it after multiple tries, sometimes they don't.


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

^agreed. I usually put the treats in overnight in her food bowl to help her understand that she can eat it. It doesn't always work But it worked pretty well for mealworms and turkey. 

My hedgie is also a picky eater like yours. She doesn't like any kind of fruit or veggie. Hates most baby foods I've tried. And doesn't Even like wet cat food. But as long as she eats her kibble and mealies I'm content.


----------



## mdcoolcat (Nov 7, 2014)

Mine has been with me for 1+month, still not eating any treats. I have to put small pieces in her cat food bowl to let her get used to it


----------



## PennyRosa (Mar 2, 2014)

Hedgehogs are just picky. Penny only likes mealworms and wet cat food as treats. Occasionally she will eat egg.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

It's usually a hit or miss thing. Sometimes she likes watermelon or banana and sometimes she won't touch it.
I guess sometimes they are in the mood. 

I found that Nara didn't eat anything but kibble until she got older~like over 6 mos. before she'd even try live mealworms or crickets.

Patience and try it again in a few weeks or months.


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

My girl was just like yours when she was younger (didn't like any fruits, veggies, insects, treats, nothing). It wasn't until she turned around 10 months that she was willing to try mealworms for the first time and actually liked it. I actually had to cut a live one in half and sort of rub the juices around her mouth so she would at least taste it. After that, she liked them no problem. She also didn't like her raw diet until I did the same thing - she would only eat her kibble. 

Sometimes hedgies will change when they get older, sometimes they won't. They're just super picky little things, but keep trying  if he doesn't, as long as he has a high quality, nutritionally well-rounded food, it's not a big deal.


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

Ah, seems like this is a trend in young hedgies. I've never actually gotten one this young from a breeder before, I had a rescue baby. He either immediately liked something or hated it and would never change his mind. 

Yes, I've left everything except the live bugs in his food bowl and he just eats around it and I find it there the next day. Such a silly little monster. I may hold off and wait till Spring to keep trying them, I just really wanted to find a treat he'd like so I'd have something to give him after his medicine! Poor little guy, twice daily meds and no yummies to make up for it.


----------

